# scrollsaw shows (no go)



## keithblakey (6 Sep 2007)

hello everyone
sorry i have not got back sooner its not good news as far as getting any help with a scrollsaw event i have talked to various people about having help setting a show up the only ones who gave me a valid reason were the people at hegner uk they said that a few years ago they had a scrollsaw mag out over here that for the first few months did well but then people stopped buying it so it got withdrawn they said that although there are people like us interested there isnt enough to justify a show its a shame that when i pick up my scrollsaw magazine from the states its always full of all these events over their but why cant we have our own after all we are all good at what we do in our own way it proves it when you take a look at what gill can do with those compact cuts good on you gill keep it up your an insperation anyway sorry i couldnt get anywhere with the show but its not for the want of trying buy the way i have got my hegner ms2 and sold my diamond on ebay things are looking good speak to you all soon keith


----------



## keithhickson (6 Sep 2007)

Thanks for trying, I'm sure most of us wouldn't have a clue where to begin =D> 
another Keith


----------



## NickWelford (6 Sep 2007)

Keith, I would have thought that a dedicated section in an established woodwork show would be the way to go........


----------



## Gill (6 Sep 2007)

I'm sorry to hear your attempts have come to nought, Keith. I suspect the way ahead for this sort of activity is along the lines of the recently successful woodworking "bashes" that some of you may have read about elsewhere on this forum. It would need a few scrollers to gather in one venue with their own saws and allow others to have a play. Some examples of different types of work could be brought down, experienced scrollers could demonstrate some of their techniques, a few glasses of beer could be swigged (hopefully, a few pots of tea too  ! ) and a barbecue fired up.

It's one one of those "If you build it, he will come" situations. The first event would probably be quite sparsely attended although a good time would be had. As word spread, the next one would have a greater scope until eventually the event draws in non-scrollers, sponsors, general public and trades stands. That's how it seems to have worked out in America.

Gill


----------



## keithhickson (6 Sep 2007)

I don't suppose with your new workshop you would have the room anymore.......or wood you? [-o<


----------



## CHJ (6 Sep 2007)

UKW at Westonbirt next year by any chance?


----------



## Gill (6 Sep 2007)

CHJ":3g3ap2s9 said:


> UKW at Westonbirt


Ehhh? What's that all about? Presuming Westonbirt is a venue, where is it?

Gill


----------



## keithhickson (6 Sep 2007)

Gill if you look under General Woodworking in the Forum index Newbie Neil has a list of shows for 2007. Westonbrit was mid August this year. Sorry I haven't found out how to add links

Keith


----------



## CHJ (6 Sep 2007)

Gill":22xqoqry said:


> Ehhh? What's that all about? Presuming Westonbirt is a venue, where is it?
> Gill



https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=18807

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=18911

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=18915

http://quest42.co.uk/woodwork/wb/

http://www.thewestonbirtmap.org.uk/
http://www.fowa.org.uk/site_map.htm#
http://www.fowa.org.uk/index.htm


----------



## Gill (6 Sep 2007)

Thanks Chas.

Strange as it may seem, although I've come across references to Westonbirt before, I'd no idea what it was about. Presumably it's some sort of exhibition? It all looks rather overwhelming to me.

Gill


----------



## CHJ (6 Sep 2007)

Gill":3el3phda said:


> ... I'd no idea what it was about. Presumably it's some sort of exhibition? It all looks rather overwhelming to me. Gill



http://www.forestry.gov.uk/westonbirt

The event referred to specifically is "The Festival of the Tree"which to me seems to be growing in size each year.

For a family day out it has many advantages over the 'venue' shows in that there are a lot more parallel activities for children and various members of the family, even if it is only a quiet walk through the Old Arboretum or Silk Wood.

Well behaved Dogs are also welcome in vast areas of the plantations, just restricted from the Old Arboretum.

I for one hope that the variety of wood related craft displays and demonstrations continue to grow, thus giving the public more value for money, the fact that the 'profits' go into help maintain what is for me a wonderful national treasure is a bonus.


----------



## keithhickson (7 Sep 2007)

CHJ thanks for expanding on my reply, I don't have the faintest idea how to add links,  nor could I have found as many as you did :!:


----------



## CHJ (7 Sep 2007)

Just the result of spending to much time in front of the computer *Keith* :lol: 

Re: posting links.

You can copy and paste the URL from an explorer window.

Or if you want a reference to a specific post. right click on the little page icon at the top left of the post and select "copy shortcut" .

(*HERE*) Posted: Fri Sep 07, 2007 7:31 am Post subject: 

Then paste it in your message box:

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/view ... 399#211399

If you want it to be even cleaner looking then make it a linked word or phrase as shown in the above subject.



> ```
> [quote="jasonB"]should be [url=http://www.tiranti.co.uk/subdivision_product_list.asp?Content=Metal+Fillers&Subcategory=58&Subdivision=]here[/url]
> 
> Jason :oops:[/quote]
> ```




```
[URL=http//: your reference]The word or phrase for link[/URL]
```

If you want to see how particular links are formed in a post try selecting the "Reply with QUOTE" option and view the code.


----------



## keithhickson (7 Sep 2007)

](*,) I can stop this now cheers :lol:


----------

